# Australia Officially Has The Most Adorably Morbid Train Safety Video Ever



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, a screen full of Teli-dummies. 

I guess the 2 year olds might watch this, but learn from it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's 3/4 over before they mention trains. If it was supposed to be focused on trains, I think it missed it's mark. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Delightful..... Sure gets the point across for a number of "dumb" ways to die.... 

Thanks, Andrew...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Most Adorably Morbid 
Like you said.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh great... Now I've got another goofy song stuck in my head...... 


-Kevin.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol only Melbourne could have come up with this... Did anybody notice the rattlesnake?
We have plenty of snakes around but rattlers are not native to australia...
Cheers folks this made my day


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A parody:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIy...ure=g-logo


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Grizzly bears, piranha, moose and rattle snakes in Melbourne? That would be a very dumb way to die.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Nov 2012 01:45 PM 
It's 3/4 over before they mention trains. If it was supposed to be focused on trains, I think it missed it's mark. 

Greg 
Source: Wikipedia
CampaignThe campaign was devised by advertising agency McCann Melbourne. It appeared in newspapers, local radio, outdoor advertising, throughout the Metro Trains network and on Tumblr.[2]John Mescall, executive creative director of McCann, said "The aim of this campaign is to engage an audience that really doesn’t want to hear any kind of safety message, and we think_Dumb Ways To Die_ will."[2] McCann estimated that within two weeks it had generated at least $50 million worth of global media value in addition to more than 700 media stories, for "a fraction of the cost of one TV ad".[3]
VideoA video was developed by Pat Baron, animated by Julian Frost and produced by Cinnamon Darvall.[2] It was uploaded to YouTube on 14 November 2012 and made public two days later. It used black comedy and featured "a variety of cute characters killing themselves in increasingly idiotic ways"[4] culminating in three characters being killed by trains due to unsafe behaviour. It was viewed 2.7 million times within 48 hours[1] and 4.7 million times within 72 hours.[4] Within two weeks the video had been viewed 28 million times and spawned 85 parodies.[3]
McCann released an "Official Karaoke Edition" of the video on 26 November.[5]
SongThe song "Dumb Ways to Die" was written by John Mescall with music by Ollie McGill from The Cat Empire, who also produced it.[6] It was performed by Emily Lubitz, the lead vocalist ofTinpan Orange, with McGill providing backing vocals.[1][4] It was released on iTunes, attributed to the artist "Tangerine Kitty" (a reference to Tinpan Orange and The Cat Empire). Within 24 hours of its release, it was in the top 10 on the iTunes chart and on 18 November was the sixth most popular song globally[1], ahead of "Diamonds" by Rihanna.[7] It was described as "Australia's biggest ever viral hit".[6] It also reached the top 10 on iTunes charts in Hong Kong,[8] Singapore,[9] Taiwan,[10] and Vietnam.[11] Within two weeks, 65 cover versions had been uploaded to YouTube.[3]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, to expand my statement... it missed it's mark with the thinking, rational public. 

Of course that is silly of me when you think about it... the thinking, rational public realize that they should be careful around trains. 

So this is targeted to the people who don't want to hear any safety messages. 

We are fighting Darwin here... stop invading these people's "space" and leave them alone, I'm sure the process of natural selection will help cleanse the gene pool! 

We need to think of these people's rights. How uncaring to bother them about safety issues when all they want to be is left alone. 

;-) 

Greg


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Rule one, a catchy tune is all it takes. As the Madison Men all about it. Think about tunes for stuff long gone that once you hear it, it comes back, only to be stuck in your head for the day.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cute, funny, and that tune is going to be stuck in my head for a long time!

Wait... selling both my kidneys on the internet will kill me? There goes my retirement plan!


----------

